
$30 for a new release movie at home? Studios think you'll pay - lotusleaf1987
http://arstechnica.com/media/news/2010/09/movie-studios-in-talks-over-30-film-releases-via-cable.ars
======
gamble
I'd pay $30. There's nothing romantic about waiting in an hour-long lineup at
the multiplex for the opportunity to cram yourself into a crowded theater and
watch a half-hour of commercials and trailers.

